# Euro mount table lamp



## BRogers (Jan 30, 2017)

Buit this for a buddy of mine who wanted to do something different with his mount.


----------



## Deerhead (Jan 30, 2017)

Very nice!  Looks great!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 30, 2017)

Fabulous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pointpuller (Jan 30, 2017)

I like it.  Very nice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2017)

Very nice!!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 30, 2017)

That is the coolest thing I've seen in a while.  I want one for the man room.  I want a spike though.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice job!  It looks awesome!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't think I could possibly like this more.  Thats a great idea


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 31, 2017)

Very sharp! Excellent job!


----------



## BRogers (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks everybody for the comments!  It was fun to build and the woodshop smelled great from cutting and sanding the sassafras!


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 1, 2017)

Looks awesome!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Feb 1, 2017)

Looks really nice.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Now that is a great idea! Fine looking lamp.


----------

